# Questions from a newb! Your help is appreciated!



## colt45 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys. First off I'd like to say this site is awesome! Beyond that I have a few questions. I'm thinking of starting a snow removal service for STRICTLY SIDEWALKS. I don't want to get too involved as I already have another job. Just something simple and easy (to start with anyway). I'm thinking of using a four wheeler and plow setup. I have a few questions.
1. What do you think a fair rate would be?
2. Should I look into getting a contract or just go on the good ol' handshake method?
3. If I do get a contract, where/what would be good things to include?
4. Any other tips or advice for a business like this?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

colt45;1247976 said:


> Hi guys. First off I'd like to say this site is awesome! Beyond that I have a few questions. I'm thinking of starting a snow removal service for STRICTLY SIDEWALKS. I don't want to get too involved as I already have another job. Just something simple and easy (to start with anyway). I'm thinking of using a four wheeler and plow setup. I have a few questions.
> 1. What do you think a fair rate would be?
> _what is the going rate for driveway's in your area? 2 car wide by 2 car long is $20 Id say $5 for the side walk._
> 2. Should I look into getting a contract or just go on the good ol' handshake method?
> ...


some answers above in quote
city ordiance on the amount of time you have after a snow fall to clear the walks? mine is 24 hours.

as for ATV that is up to you but Id say at least 400cc machine and V plow works best for the walks. How much snow due you get yearly? late in the year you'll have problems with banks being to high to push the snow over and then it just rolls in front of ya. building up into a big pile you can't push any more. Might want to think of a big blower as well and use the blower on big snow falls and the ATV blade on the small ones.

good luck.
sublime out.


----------



## WILDCHLD (Feb 10, 2011)

Im in Chicago and use my Suzuki 400, a v blade would be best like sublime stated i use a straight blade it works ok if you dont want to spend v blade money. Pricing varies on size any where from $25 the min to $150 and a contract would be in your best interest for customers who decide they dont want to pay and in it state you plow after 2 inches and and the pricing can get higher after 6 inches i also sub to a larger plow business and get $25 an hour with travel i ride his business insurance and no foot work needed trying to round up my own customers, you might want to think about that there are bigger companies that need side walk guys plus the ins.can be expensive just starting off . hope this helps


----------

